# Liqui Moly 5w40 leaking fast in 1Z TDI



## bherman13 (Sep 10, 2010)

"I just bought my car a couple months ago. I didn't know when the oil was changed last so I changed it using Liqui Moly 5w40 I got at Napa. Right away I noticed the oil pressure light would flash just once right after startup and that was all. It would do that every cold startup, but not warm startups. 

I've gone a little over 1000 miles and have started to notice a very light blue smoking at startup as well. Then, just last weekend I checked the oil to make sure it was fine and it was below minimum. I put the last half a quart in from the 5 quart jug which brought it up to a good level on the dipstick. Just this morning, it's back to just above minimum. 

I'm thinking about changing the oil again and using something thicker. I recall the P.O. saying they used "Mobil" oil, but they didn't remember what kind or what weight. I assume Mobil Delvac, but am not sure. It didn't leak before I changed the oil though. 

I'm looking into changing to either Mobil Delvac or Shell Rotella. My question: Which one and what weight should I use? I'd like the lowest weight that won't leak for efficiency purposes, but protection and not-leaking is more important than fuel economy. 

If I use a synthetic, it will likely last until winter where around here the temperatures are between 15F and 45F all winter, sometimes above or below that a little. I don't want to have too thick of oil in when temperatures drop. If I use non-synthetic, I would be changing it again about the time temps drop, but what weight should I buy now and what weight in winter? 

Sorry if this is a dead horse that keeps getting beaten, but I'm getting research overload. All I can find is advertisement for oil and weight suggestions based on temperature, not specifically my engine. 

I was hoping to find a happy medium; thicker than 5w40, but not quite as heavy as 15w50. I can get 15w40, but I was hoping to find a 10w40. Does Shell or Mobil 10w40 exist? Will Shell or Mobil synthetic 5w40 leak like the Liqui Moly 5w40 does or can I use one of them without issue? 

Thank you." 

I posted this thread over on TDIClub as well, but I wanted to get as much traffic to this topic as possible as I need to make a decision soon.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Is it leaking or using oil? You mention blue smoke but not spots under the car. To me, this is two distinct things, using vs. leaking. Depending upon the condition of the seals (hard, dirty...), synthetic oil may get past them easier. You might try a slightly heavier sunth oil, or go back to a dino oil and see how it does. But, if it is getting past seals, the only "good" way to fix that is to replace the offending seal(s), were ever they may be.


----------



## bherman13 (Sep 10, 2010)

Both using and leaking. It's greasy as hell underneath the engine. It didn't use to be so bad. Oil pan gasket and everything included plus burning a little blue. 

I changed with Shell Rotella T6 and am hoping it's a thicker oil. I've already noticed it doesn't smoke blue a little on startup.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Now would be a good time to clean everything and see exactly where the leaks are. Since the synth oil "cleaned" out the leak routes, I'd take advantage of it and clean and seal what you can. Sometimes you can seal oilpan gaskets and other seams not under pressure that are clean from the outside with Dirko or the Victor Reinz equivalent sealant. I know of some air-cooled engine builders that sometimes have to seal cases that way.


----------

